# Bow hog light question



## fishinjc (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone out here own a sniperhawglight? I have been contemplating purchasing the "Combo" one for the bow and the other for the mag. There seems to be quite a few light manufacturers out there claiming to be brighter than the "other guy", just would like some honest opnions.

www.sniperhawglights.com


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

There is a recent thread on the hunting board about someone using this light.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I just purchased the XLR25o from elusive wildlife technologies. I have not had a chance to use it yet. I talked to them and for an extra $59.99 they make an adapter so that I can use it on my bow as well. I am planning a hog trip at the end of January. I will post the results after the trip. I talked to a couple of people that swear by this light. I don't know about the sniperhawglight.


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*The Bow Lite -*

Look at the bow combo light from Bow Lite. I have their bow light and their rifle combo. The green led is awesome. The rifle combo has several scope or barrel mounts that allow the light to be attached where it is needed and remain out of your hand. They make a solid light with a well thought out combination available to fit almost any application.

www.thebowlite.com


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I made my own, bought a $25 red LED flashlight from Deal Extreme and a few other odds and ends from there.


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

The Bow Light all the way


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the Marauder, havent killed anything yet, but tested it out. Works pretty well. Seems really sturdy and comes with 3 lenses (red, green, white). Not sure on its range but its good to 30yds for sure. Also reccomend getting a good led light for you sight to light up the pins. Bought my Marauder for $125 by the way, comes with bow mount, lenses, pressure switch, and button switch. Runs on 3 AAAs


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I use the Marauder and its almost too bright. I think the sniper is even brighter than the Marauder. I've shot a ton of hogs at night with bow mounted lights and actual feeder lights. If you only have one or 2 feeders put up feeder lights. Once they're ok with the light you have them whooped. A bow light on the other hand is great on non pressured hogs but after seeing about 4-5 of their buddies get stuck they catch on to it and start getting spooky. When shooting them with a bow mounted light really bright reguardless of color will probably spook them. I personally liked the old style hawg lite that took the 9 volt battery. It was just bright enough to shoot them but didn't really ever spook them. I also had a couple feeders I put the cheap solar lights on, not to really to use to shoot by but it was enough light to see how many, what size and what angle or shot I was going to have. With a bow light there will be times when you light them up to shoot and there's no shot and you have to wait for them to turn and try again.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Why not use a laser site, a friend from Miss has one on his Hoyt mounted on the bottom of his sight bracket, combined with some sort of feeder lite it works GREAT....WW


----------



## JARRODJLC (May 4, 2011)

Go with the kill light from elusive wildlife. I have one its nice my buddy had the one your talking about we went hog hunting and he used mine he gave his to his wife and got the kill light. I have the green i love it!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought one of these sniperhawglights and it's worked great for me. it has a low and high setting, and the high is really bright. i've put them on hogs on the high setting at 20 and 30 yards and it didn't spook them at all. just be sure to turn it on above them and then slowly bring it down on them...


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I also have the Marauder by Hawglite. I used it this weekend and was very pleased with the brightness easy out to 50 yards. Anything inside of 50 is no problem. As mentioned above have a good light on your site to lite up the pins. The marauder actually has seperate LED heads rather than lenses (Red, Green, White). I liked it...hope to get to use it more. (www.hawglite.com)


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I'm working on a mounting solution for my rifle lights right now. I think my current light will be too bright within 20-30yrds so I will be changing the led to something different as well.


----------

